# Dispatch gun?



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Instead of lugging around my 22 rifle to dispatch critters in traps I'm looking for something easier to carry. I used to use a fish bat but when skinning I found it a little messy. I was looking at some airrifle handguns. At 2-3 ft how much ft/lbs energy will it take to kill a coyote? I was looking at the maurader by Benjamin. I was looking at some 22 handguns but in canada we have some fairly strict handgun laws. Any thoughts?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are the laws so strict you can't carry one with out legal counsel at your side ?

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Benjamin_Marauder_Air_Pistol/2367#sSpec

Here are some reviews on it. I'm not sure you have enough power to reliably kill coyotes in a quick and humane manner.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Basically I can own handguns but need to get a permit from the RCMP every time I want to use it. And let them know where I'll be.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

There is a permit for trappers and
People in remote areas. I'm looking into that.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I usually use my Walther P22 .22 l.r. for raccoons and such. For hogs, I have a Charter Arms Pathfinder .22 magnum revolver or S&W 9mm.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

We were just discussing about something similar too SSR on Fb the other day. Ridiculous laws to say the least.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

It's getting better. We just got rid of the gun registry. So it's a step in the right direction. Just had to get the liberals out of power.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

I was looking at a ruger revolver. Shoots both 22 and 22 mag.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Are you trapping on your own land, I carried a 22 rev. when checking traps, just didn't display it.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

ya the chances are i would be fine without one, no one would ever know.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

What are your rules concerning black powder sidearms? I would think maybe something in the 36 caliber range would do.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> What are your rules concerning black powder sidearms? I would think maybe something in the 36 caliber range would do.


 0 sidearms, unless you belong to a club and can take it from A to B but will get buried in the paperwork, cap guns are still allowed to be carried HA!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

What about a zip gun? I saw some gator hunters in Louisiana use them. They look more like a flashlight than a gun which makes them easy to carry. They usually shoot a 22 long rifle. You can make one yourself but I would rather have one made by a professional.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> What about a zip gun? I saw some gator hunters in Louisiana use them. They look more like a flashlight than a gun which makes them easy to carry. They usually shoot a 22 long rifle. You can make one yourself but I would rather have one made by a professional.


You want him to go to jail for a very long time eh?


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

my wife doesnt approve of homemade firearms.







. ill probly end up carrying my rifle. too muchpaper work . i have an old 22 mag that i could strip down and it wont weigh me down.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't blame you one bit, SRN, I'd be shying away from all that paperwork too.

I'm glad t hear you all got rid of the registry though.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

me too, its pretty sad how much money the liberals put into it and it didnt do a dam thing. that money would have made a real difference in our healthcare or in education.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Catch/dispatch pole---no mess---no holes, and light to carry.


----------



## ouhunter (Mar 2, 2012)

*Here I can carry a pistol or rifle which I do carry my pistol but I use a **Heavy Duty Animal Release** Pole an just choke them out, no holes or blood to deal with plus it don't take long. I lock it down remake my set and normally by then his dispatched ready to go. I used a bat for years before changing over to the pole 7 years ago. *


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

ouhunter said:


> *Here I can carry a pistol or rifle which I do carry my pistol but I use a **Heavy Duty Animal Release** Pole an just choke them out, no holes or blood to deal with plus it don't take long. I lock it down remake my set and normally by then his dispatched ready to go. I used a bat for years before changing over to the pole 7 years ago. *


Christ, don't let PITA find out, they'd probably consider that animal cruelty.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> You want him to go to jail for a very long time eh?


I was unaware of the laws against them in his area.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

A catch pole is a good idea. Ill have to give one a try. But when I'm running some of my longer loops on foot i don't leave the truck without a gun. Thanks for all the good ideas.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I would get a mules leg. Its a 22lr leveraction with a super short barrel and stock. Its not much longer than a good sized handgun but its not a restricted firearm. I would say it should work for you just fine.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

If I were up by you.... I would use a catch pole. As for personal protection, I think i'd still carry a large rifle or shotgun since handguns are such a pain up there.

I would suggest a .22 cricket kids rifle if dispatch is your only thing. It wouldn't offer much in personal protection though.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT ouhunter.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> I was unaware of the laws against them in his area.


And maybe I made a bad assumption. I would think any place they have restrictive gun laws a homemade zip gun would be thrice the penalties. But then again it's Canada, I've never even visited our canuck neighbors.


----------

